
Exploring other peoples Dotfiles - spiffcs
https://www.cphillips.io/devtools/2018/06/14/dotfiles.html
======
spiffcs
I wrote a thing that can hopefully give people some idea of how to set up
their dotfiles for the first time and learn some configuration as code tips

